# Albumen Print



## star camera company (Jan 14, 2020)

Awhile back I done a LOT of Civil War Re-enactment Photography.   Here’s a group shot I done, this is a collodion 5x7 neg contact printed onto albumen paper.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 14, 2020)

Monte Bella.........


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 14, 2020)

That is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice shot.........


----------



## star camera company (Jan 14, 2020)

.......see all those guys?  They each bought a $9 print.     I done a Lot of Albumen printing that week.  The print is at least 25 years old and haven’t faded.  Took that shot with an 8x10 Camera (my build) and a whole plate Darlot Petzval Lens (probably stopped to F8 or so.  Exposure probably 8 sec.  (they posed).  Taken in Sutton Mass.


----------



## star camera company (Oct 12, 2020)

I’ll throw in another, this group shot was printed on regular photo paper   Taken with 8x10 camera and Darlot whole plate lens.


----------



## terri (Oct 12, 2020)

Terrific job!   You've captured the look of the era here -well done!


----------

